# Kinect für PC veröffentlicht



## Superwip (1. Februar 2012)

*Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Microsoft hat heute offiziell Kinect für Windows auf den Markt gebracht.

Mit knapp 200€ ist das PC Kit zwar erheblich teurer als die Konsolenversion dafür aber auch technisch etwas weiterentwickelt; insbesondere die Mindestentfernung konnte von 80cm auf 40cm gesenkt werden, was für den sinnvollen Einsatz am Schreibtisch auch erforderlich ist; außerdem können nun bis zu 4 Kinect Geräte mit dem selben PC verbunden werden.

Zusammen mit dem Set wurde auch die komerzielle, finale Version des Kinect PC SDK veröffentlicht, womit kommerziellen (Spiele-) Entwicklungen und der Portierung von Kinect Konsolenspielen nichts mehr im Weg steht, wie bereits die Beta ist auch das finale SDK kostenlos, auch für kommerzielle Anwender; das bisherige Beta-SDK ist nicht mit dem neuen Sensor kompatibel, das finale SDK ist allerdings auch mit dem Xbox 360 Kinect Modell kompatibel

Microsoft Kinect SDK for Developers | Develop for the Kinect | Kinect for Windows
Microsoft Kinect for Windows (PC) (L6M-00003) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Auf die Verkaufszahlen bin ich echt mal neugierig und auch darauf, wie lange es dauert, bis es flächendeckend gute Games für die Steuerung gibt und nicht den Kram, den es sowieso dafür gibt.


----------



## butter_milch (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Als Ersatz für IR-Tracking fände ich es auf jeden Fall interessant, da man nichts am Kopf tragen muss. Wenn MS jetzt noch DICE davon überzeugen könnte, BF3-Support anzubieten, würde ich es mir kaufen, selbst bei dem Preis.


----------



## Neodrym (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Ein weiterer Schritt ins richtung "Alte - SciFi Filme"  .. find ich sehr gut!,kaufen würde ich es mir allerdings noch! nicht,denke mal das es in ca. 10jahren ausgereift ist.


----------



## Dr. Tran (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Ich finde Kinect, oder generell Bewegungssteuerung ist für alles geeignet, außer für Spiele, ich verstehe nicht wieso das jetzt so druchgeprügelt wird. Wenn es ähnlich Marktreif wie im Film Gamer sein würde(inkl. diesem Raum), dann würde ich darüber nochmal nachdenken aber bis sowas überhaupt mal in einen Rahmen kommt der bezahlbar sein wird, haben wir vielleicht alle schon graue Haare ^^ 

Momentan kann ich mir nur Spiele vorstellen die so sind wie Peter Molyneux es bei der Vorstellung von Kinect damals in Aussicht gestellt hat, Interaktion mit einem Digitalen Gegenüber, oder ein Point and..."Wink". Alles andere funktioniert mehr schlecht als recht. Wenn ich da an die letzte E3 denke, die Kinder die unkoordiniert herumhüpfen und sich "freuen" das Spiel spielen zu dürfen...

Für Media Center stelle ich mir das allerdings sehr cool vor, im PC Sessel nach hinten lehnen und einfach gemütlich durch die Filmdatenbank sliden. Oder generell Interfaces steuern, im Grunde genau wie auf dem Touchscreen, nur dass man die Gesten in der Luft macht. Vielleicht kommt dann ja Windows 9 mit einem 3D Interface daher und in Windows 10 wird es dann erfolgreich umgesetzt.


----------



## Adam West (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Coole Sache. Ich frage mich: Welche Spiele für PC kann ich damit spielen und kann ich das neue Kinect an die Xbox360 anschließen?? Wenn ja, wre das geil, denn dann passt es in meine Wohnung! 



Neodrym schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Schritt ins richtung "Alte - SciFi  Filme"  .. find ich sehr gut!,kaufen würde ich es mir allerdings noch!  nicht,denke mal das es in ca. 10jahren ausgereift ist.



Also was ich so gesehen habe bisher, ist es ganz gut ausgereift!

*Danke *für die News!


----------



## thommy96 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Brauche ich nicht, ich will weiter mit Tastatur und Maus zocken am PC, sonst macht PC spielen kein Spaß mehr wenn man es wegen Kinect steuern muss per Bewegung.
Das ist nur ein weiterer Schritt den PC aussterben zulassen, mehr ist das nicht.
Wer die bewegte Steuerung mag, der holt sich eine xbox oder Wii.


----------



## DaStash (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*



Dr. Tran schrieb:


> Ich finde Kinect, oder generell Bewegungssteuerung ist für alles geeignet, außer für Spiele, ich verstehe nicht wieso das jetzt so druchgeprügelt wird.


Finde ich überhaupt nicht. Endlich mal vernünftiges Headtracking, womit man ohne große Friemelei Cockpitansichten diverser Spiele steuern kann. Des Weiteren wird zum Beispiel das neue EQ3 alias Everquest Next nach neuesten Meldungen per Camera Mimicken direkt auf den Char übertragen, dafür würde sich dann der Einsatz von Kinect auch lohnen und richtig viel Rollenspieltiefe in das Spiel bringen. Es gibt so viele sinnvolle Einsatzzwecke und die Tatsache das es jetzt auf fast allen Plattformen offiziell angeboten wird, beschleunigt die Entwicklung und sorgt dafür das immer mehrEntwickler ihre Software für die sinnvolle Nutzung erweitern.

MfG


----------



## XXTREME (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Na ok....wer´s braucht .


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Naja... ich mein an das Bild im Raum rumzufuchteln um eine Konsole zubedienen habe ich mich gewöhnt, aber wenn jetzt jemand an seinem Schreitisch vor dem PC sitz und da rumfuchtelt...

Ich mein 40 cm Abstand und irgendwann spielt man ein Prügel Spiel und mit einem Falcon Punch schlägt man dann voll in seinen Bildschirm rein oder was


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Für den PC halte ich es für sinnfrei, dafür sitzt man zu dicht davor. Wenn man es über ein TV wiedergibt mag es ja noch halbwegs was sein. Für so ein Zeugs würde ich garantiert kein 200 Taler ausspucken, aber die Werbung sagt ja du mußt es haben sonst biste nen Noob


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Hoffentlich werden die kommenden Spiele dann nicht auf die Gestensteuerung ausgelegt, sondern dadurch nur erweitert. Headtracking wäre damit sicher auch in einer ganz neuen Qualität möglich. Da könnte man dann z.B. Online seine Kleider anprobieren (kennt jemand diesen einen Onlineshop, wo man sich die Brillen "virtuell" aufsetzen kann?).


----------



## CryxDX2 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

nun, ist die kinect für den rechner nicht billiger? da kaufe ich doch lieber das....


----------



## DaStash (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ich mein 40 cm Abstand und irgendwann spielt man ein Prügel Spiel und mit einem Falcon Punch schlägt man dann voll in seinen Bildschirm rein oder was


 Die Technik nennt man dann aber Touchscreen. 

MfG


----------



## StefanStg (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Was ist jetz der unterschied zur xbox360 version. Weil die habe ich schon daheim für die 360 und benutzte es kaum dann könnte ich es ja mal für den PC benutzten


----------



## Superwip (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*



> Was ist jetz der unterschied zur xbox360 version.


 
-kürzeres Kabel
-verbesserte Firmware, durch die die Mindestentfernung von 80 auf 40cm gesenkt werden konnte


----------



## StefanStg (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*



Superwip schrieb:


> -kürzeres Kabel
> -verbesserte Firmware, durch die die Mindestentfernung von 80 auf 40cm gesenkt werden konnte



Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## Chakka_cor (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Was ist jetz der unterschied zur xbox360 version. Weil die habe ich schon daheim für die 360 und benutzte es kaum dann könnte ich es ja mal für den PC benutzten



Hi, ich finde das Teil super. Es macht einen heiden Spaß mit den Kids vorm TV rumzualbern und games zu zocken. Nagut für mache Games ist das wirklich nichts aber für mach andere einfach perfekt.


----------



## BrainChecker (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Naja für Spiele sicher (zunächst) uninteressant, für mich sowieso, da ich eig. nicht Spiele 

Aber als Eingabegerät 

Mein PC ist z.Bsp. mit meinem Fernseher verbunden und fungiert als Blu Ray und Medien-Sklave...wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich nicht mehr aufstehen müsste, bzw. keine Funktastatur mehr bräuchte um durch die Medienbibliothek zu surfen, die Lautstärke zu regeln oder den aktuellen Titel anzuhalten oder vorspulen....NICE !!!

Wenn die Kinect als allgemeines Eingabegerät taugt, ist sie praktisch schon gekauft


----------



## m-o-m-o (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Wenn die 40cm nur durch die Firmware erreicht wurden, gibt es bestimmt eine clevere Hacker die die Firmware aufs Xbox Kinect kriegen. Da könnte man sich das Geld sparen.


----------



## Superwip (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*



> Wenn die 40cm nur durch die Firmware erreicht wurden, gibt es bestimmt eine clevere Hacker die die Firmware aufs Xbox Kinect kriegen. Da könnte man sich das Geld sparen.


 
Wenn man die Firmware über USB updaten kann... wenn nicht könnte das schwer werden


----------



## Lee (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Also ich fände es richtig klasse, wenn man damit zum Beispiel ein Media Center steuern könnte. Nur als Fernbedienung zwar ziemlich teuer, aber sicherlich ein tolles Erlebnis


----------



## GreatDay (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*



Lee schrieb:


> Also ich fände es richtig klasse, wenn man damit zum Beispiel ein Media Center steuern könnte. Nur als Fernbedienung zwar ziemlich teuer, aber sicherlich ein tolles Erlebnis


 
Wie soll das denn bitte aussehen?


----------



## KrHome (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*



GreatDay schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn bitte aussehen?


 Zum Beispiel so wie im Video ab Minute 3:10.
KLICK MICH!


----------



## m-o-m-o (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

@Great Day: Minority Report


----------



## MARIIIO (2. Februar 2012)

Ich finde auch, dass die Kinect-Spielsteuerung für klassische PC-Spiele überflüssig ist. Was ich hier im Thread nicht verstehe, ist, dass keiner die Möglichkeiten sieht, die sich hier ergeben! Es gibt da draußen doch jede Menge programmier-Cracks die mit der Kinect-Steuermoglichkeit jede Menge verrückte Programm realisieren können. Minority Report spielt in der Zukunft (ca. 2050?) und der Kerl muss dafür spezielle Handschuhe anziehen. Jetzt bekommt man ein ähnliches System zu echt erschwinglichen Preisen! Ich würde sagen "Lässt die Spiele beginnen"


----------



## m-o-m-o (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Ein anderes Anwendungsgebiet ist mir auch gerade eingefallen: Motion Capture für Hobbyprojekte


----------



## Superwip (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Nicht nur für Hobbyprojekte...


----------



## sierratango06 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Ich denke dass es fast eine Revolution in Sachen Eingabegeräte sein könnte, wenn es nun auch dafür benutzt werden kann. Ich bin mal gespannt was es alles an Software geben wird.


----------



## TommyCash (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Das geht schon einmal in die richtige Richtung :
WIN&I - Gestensteuerung von Windows 7 mit Kinect - YouTube

Ich bin sicher wenn da etwas ausgereiftes kommt, dann wäre das eine super Sache.
Dann könnte ich bequem auf meinem Sofa sitzen ohne Tastatur und mal eben per Hand meine Sendungen am PC starten.

In Spielen würde ich Kinect gerne als Zusatz nutzen.
Eine Mischung aus traditionellem Gaming und einigen Gesten wie z.B. Headtracking im Cockpit wären klasse.

Wenn es dann ausgereifter wird, dann auch gerne richtige Steuerung, wie z.B. Star Wars Lichtschwerter richtig schwingen -> ein Traum!


----------



## Dynamitarde (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Dieses oder ein ähnliches Produkt wird in naher Zukunft wohl ein Must- Have  sein.


----------



## MARIIIO (4. Februar 2012)

Die Steuerung von Win7, wie im Video gezeigt, ist genau das, was ich meine: Man benötigt zur Steuerung keine Maus, aber macht es wirklich Sinn einen normalen PC so zu steuern? Alles dauert so sehr viel länger und es ist weniger präzise wie eine Maus. WARUM also eine Gestensteuerung??? 
Besagtes Headtracking ist auch eher sinnfrei. Beispiel BF im Helikopter: Man denkt sich zuerst "Cool, der Bildschirm folgt meinen Kopfbewegungen" ABER: Wenn man den Kopf nach links bewegt, weil man aus dem linken Seitenfenster schauen möchte, macht der Bildschirm vielleicht das, was man möchte (schwenkt nach links), aber das blöde ist, das man selbst dann ja den Bildschirm nicht mehr sieht, da man ja nach links am Bildschirm vorbei schaut! 
Mit 3 Bildschirmen nebeneinander geht's auch nicht, selbes Problem bzw. ist das Headtracking dann ja unnötig, da man die Seitenfenster ja auf den beiden Bildschirmen links und rechts hat. 

Von daher sehe ich die Gestensteuerung ähnlich wie den Touchscreen - Wahn. Der Wettermann kann seine Wettervorhersage jetzt selbst steuern. Toll, aber vorher ging es auch, sogar OHNE dass er was getan hat, indem im Hintergrund jemand alles gesteuert hat oder das ganze getimet war. Für den Wettermann hat der Touchscreen den Nachteil, dass er jetzt mehr machen muss. 

Es gibt bestimmt Anwendungen, bei denen die Gestensteuerung einiges leisten kann, aber bitte nicht so, wie in dem Video


----------



## 4LI4Z (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Ich finde auch, dass das, zumindest in dieser Form nicht sehr brauchbar ist. Ist noch viel zu stotternd und ungenau.


----------



## Superwip (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*



> aber das blöde ist, das man selbst dann ja den Bildschirm nicht mehr sieht, da man ja nach links am Bildschirm vorbei schaut!


 
Man muss das ganze einfach richtig einstellen, etwa 1° Drehung im RL = 5° Drehung im Spiel- so kann man sich schon durch leichtes Drehen des Kopfes im Spiel vollständig umsehen- Track IR funktioniert ja auch


----------



## encaladus (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Bin auch mal gespannt wie sich die Verkaufszahlen entwickeln, und ob da qualitativ hochwertiges material kommt..


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Bin auch mal gespannt wie sich das so weiterentwickelt 
Aber der Preis  Naja mal abwarten ^^


----------



## MARIIIO (6. Februar 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Man muss das ganze einfach richtig einstellen, etwa 1° Drehung im RL = 5° Drehung im Spiel- so kann man sich schon durch leichtes Drehen des Kopfes im Spiel vollständig umsehen- Track IR funktioniert ja auch


 
Dann muss man den Kopf aber gezwungenermaßen immer absolut ruhig halten. Hinzu kommt die Genauigkeit, mit der Kinect deine Kopfbewegungen bestimmen kann...


----------



## spionkaese (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

Mal ne allgemeinere Frage:
Wo liegt der aktuelle Preis der normalen (XBOX) Kinect?
Für 40-50 wäre das schon ein interessantes Spielzeug, z.B. für sowas:
NI mate enters open beta / “The Kinected Bunny” | BlenderNation
SIGGRAPH Talk 2011: KinectFusion | BlenderNation
3D Scanner software using Kinect for OS X | BlenderNation


----------



## DarthLAX (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*

hm...

ich finde sowas ne gute idee (gut ich werde mir vll jetzt nicht die "alpha-version" (d.h. das was es halt jetzt gibt) kaufen, aber vll einen nachfolger 

ich meine sorry, aber vorher hat wer MINORITY REPORT erwähnt und ich muss sagen: ich fand das damals einfach TOLL 

genau wie ich touchscreens und gebogene bildschirme (leider beides noch schweine teuer) toll finde.

ich meine schaut euch ruhig mal um, im SCIENCE FICTION kommt sowas sehr oft vor (z.B. Stargate Atlantis in der letzten Episode der 4ten Staffel - jedoch muss McKay der hier ein solches System benutzt auch Datenhandschuhe tragen...da finde ich das Kinect-Dingens komfortabler muss ich gestehen....)

fazit für mich: abwarten erst mal (und das ganze verfolgen...bin technokrat d.h. mich interessiert sowas sau-mäßig) und bei spielen aber erst mal bei der maus und tasta bleiben ....vll tut sich ja im laufe des jahres noch was das mich umstimmt 

mfg LAX
ps: am ende würde ich mich freuen, wenn die es schaffen "das ganze" (d.h. bewegungs-sensor (sowas wie das kinect halt), touch-screen (auch bei großen schirmen, denn wenn ich sitze hätte das ab und an echt was) und ein grafik-tablet zu kombinieren...es macht vor allem noch mehr sinn, wenn man das ganze mit nem vernünftig dargestellten 3D effekt zusammen bringt das man z.B. beim 3D-Modelieren in das Modell (das man halt nur selbst sieht - der PC muss halt dann ausrechnen wo man ca. ist....man klingt aufwendig, geh aber wohl nicht anders weil richtige hologramme können wir ja leider noch nicht in der quali-erzeugen, sodass man diese für spiele/filme etc. nutzen könnte) rein greifen und es so verändern kann!....das währe dann echt ne investition wert  *träum*
pps: hoffe das viele leute sich das anschauen, damit die entwickler auch mehr hierfür tun


----------



## Computer Floh (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kinect für PC veröffentlicht*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Mal ne allgemeinere Frage:
> Wo liegt der aktuelle Preis der normalen (XBOX) Kinect?
> Für 40-50 wäre das schon ein interessantes Spielzeug



Der Durchschnittspreis liegt zwischen 99€ und 115€. Im günstigsten Falle bei 80€, wenn es irgendwo im Sonderangebot ist. Auf ebay ist Kinect auch nicht günstiger zu haben...


----------

